# Ultegra 6800 - Is the shifter 2 or 3 chainrings?



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

How can I tell if a left shifter is a 2-ring or 3-ring shifter? 

My buddy just bought his first expensive bike (+$3,500) with complete 6800 Shimano Ultegra (compact 2-ring crankset). We've gone out riding twice, and his chain is rubbing the front derailleur when it's crossed. I'm competent at simple tuning, so we threw his bike on my bike stand. When I was clicking between the small and big chain ring, it felt like there were 2 clicks (like a half clicks for trim) both when it shifted up and and back down. It made me think the shifter is for a 3-ring crank set not a 2-ring crank which he has on his bike. 

I'm not that familiar with the new ultegra, but that didn't feel right. I run the older DA on my bikes, and my wife has 105 on hers. I showed him the difference, and there is definitely more play/clicks on his shifter then on both the DA and 105 groups.

So- how can I be sure if the shifter is a 2 or 3? IMO, if it's a 3, he needs to take it back to the bike shop he bought it from and get it swapped out. He doesn't really trust the bike shop to tell him the truth (they sold him a Woman's specific designed bike- which he exchanged the next day)- He's new, and didn't know.

Thanks.


----------



## johnstalberg (Dec 28, 2013)

I think the Ultegra FD-6800 only exist as a double chainring version? At least up to today. I have the 6800 on one of my bikes and the clicks you are refering to afe probably the one going from high gear (big ring) to low (small)? It leaves the trim click out, making it possible to click one more time towards low (small or towards frame). At least it does so on my bike. Don't know why and don't need trim on my small chaimring since not using it whit smaller cogs on the casette. I have the chain starting scrub at 9:th gear to warn me. Effectively this leaves the front small chainring to work for 8 gears out of 11 which makes trim unnessesary. Take notice that the FD-6800 has a support screw to stabilise it and to finetune the cage's parallelism to the chainrings. Also notte the wire direction should be messured with device put on the deralliur. Best to look in the manual found on Shimano.com.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I have Ultegra 6800 on my Lynskey R255. It definitely is an 11 speed and has two chainrings on the front sprocket. The back has 11 cogs. I can shift several cogs at once in the rear. I have no problem with chain rub, but I don't cross chain neither.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

There is no triple option on 6800. What you are describing sounds like Shimano's standard trim function. On the big ring you lightly depress the the downshift button. On the small ring you push the brake lever over 1/2" or so. I haven't used 6800 so I can't say for sure it functions this way but that's how 5700 and 6700 work.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, that's the trim function. On the 11 speed mechanical groups shimano tried to replicate some of the electronic, and so there's a lower and upper trim. The lower is similar to the way Di2 shifts just enough to drop, then moves the cage more to not rub; and the upper is again akin in shifting a little farther than its resting position, then the trim makes it right again.

I'd read up on the installation/setup of the shifter and FD since with the 6800 it's not exactly the same as previous groups.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, after some more googling, it us the trim. It feels in-efficient compared to the old DA I'm riding. He took it into the shop, they seem to have it tuned up now. Thanks for your input.


----------

